# ATTN. P 09 owners



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

I just put a 15 lbs main spring in my cz p 09 and WOW it much improved the double action pull. If you are looking to upgrade your trigger to a lighter pull start here . Have not gotten the chance to run it as of yet but will update soon. Oh and the spring will only run you 5 bucks.


----------



## Sgt.Awesome (Apr 23, 2015)

The P-09 is the most accurate true factory handgun I've ever shot.


----------

